# [Erfahrungsbericht] LC-Power LC8650 V2.2 Ozeanos



## WallaceXIV (21. September 2010)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 

Vorwort*

Fairer Weise muss man sagen, dass bei den durchgeführten  Netzteil-Tests   kein professionelles Messequipment zum Einsatz kommt und  auch die   Testbedingungen zum Teil abweichen. Genaue Aussagen zur  Effizienz,   Spannungsstabilität unter Last, Restwelligkeit etc. sind  derzeit nicht   möglich. Dennoch wird versucht jeden Test so genau wie  möglich   durchzuführen um einen Eindruck der Qualität des Netzteils zu    vermitteln. Geeignete Messgeräte sind leider sehr teuer und können nur    nach und nach beschafft werden, solange sind die Tests eher eine Art  detaillierter Erfahrungsbericht.

*
Gliederung*


 *Danksagung*
*Einleitung
*
* Zahlen und Fakten*
* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
* Äußere Eindrücke*
*Innenraum und Technik*
* Messungen*
*Messmethodik*
*Spannungen und Stabilität
*
*Effizienz*
*Lautstärke und Temperaturen
*
 
* Fazit*

*1. Danksagung

*Das Unternehmen LC-Power war so freundlich das LC8650 V2.2 Ozeanos aus der High-End- und Gaming-Serie "Metatron" zu diesem Review zur Verfügung zu stellen.*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ *2. Einleitung*

Wir widmen uns bei diesem Test einem Netzteil, welches vor allem durch seinen Preis attraktiv ist. Die UVP liegt bei 79 Euro, aber es ist bei diversen Händlern schon ab günstigen 60 Euro erhältlich. Dafür erhält man ein Netzteil mit 80 Plus Zertifizierung und modularem Kabelmanagement. Was das LC-Power sonst noch zu bieten hat, wird dieser Bericht versuchen zu klären.


*3. Zahlen und Fakten*

 Werfen wir einen Blick auf die Zahlen und Fakten. Die Leistung wird mit optimistischen 650W angegeben, da die zwei +12V Schienen lediglich 468W liefern. Angaben dieser Art kommen auch bei anderen Herstellern wie, Be quiet oder Sharkoon, vor. Die +3,3V und +5V Schienen stellen zusammen 168W bereit. Das Netzteil von LC-Power besitzt, wie schon erwähnt, eine 80 Plus Zertifizierung, was einer   Effizienz von mindestens 80 Prozent in allen drei Lastzuständen (20%,   50%, 100%) entspricht. Fest mit dem Ozeanos verbunden sind lediglich der 20/24-Pin und der 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V Anschluss. Die restlichen Kabel: 2x 6/8-pin PCIe 2.0, 6x SATA, 4x IDE und 1x Floppy sind abnehmbar. Der Betrieb von zwei Grafikkarten ist also möglich.
*4. Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Alle nötigen Informationen und technischen Spezifikationen sind auf der Verpackung vermerkt. Das Netzteil selbst wurde sicher in Luftpolster Folie verpackt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mitgeliefert wird ein schwarzes Kaltgerätekabel, der modulare Kabelsatz und vier silberne Schrauben zur Befestigung des Boliden. Eine Anleitung fehlt leider, man sie kann aber auf der Hersteller-Seite downloaden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weder auf der Verpackung, noch im Online-Datenblatt sind die Schutzschaltungen dokumentiert. Laut Hersteller sind aber OCP (Überstromschutz), UVP (Unterspannungsschutz), OVP (Überspannungsschutz), SCP (Kurzschlussschutz), sowie OPP (Überlastungsschutz) vorhanden.


*5. Äußere Eindrücke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Das Netzteil, sowie die Kabelsleeves sind komplett in schwarz gehalten. Es wurde mit Glanzlack gearbeitet, der relativ anfällig für Fingerabdrücke ist, aber die Verarbeitung wirkt trotzdem wertig. Die Abmessungen betragen kompakte 86 x 150 x 158mm und das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 2,5 kg.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie erwähnt sind nur die Kabel fest mit dem LC-Power verbunden, die man in jedem Fall benötigt. Die Kabellängen sind ausreichend dimensioniert und das Sleev ist nicht zu straff und nicht zu locker, auch an Kabelausziehhilfen wurde nicht gespart.


*6. Innenraum und Technik*

Nun schauen wir dem LC-Power unter die Haube. Das Innere wird von zwei großen  silbernen Passiv-Kühlkörpern domminiert. Für den Eingangsfilter wurden zwei Finnen des Kühlers ausgespart. Das Netzteil arbeitet mit einer aktiven PFC Technik, die im Gegensatz zur passiven Variante störende Oberschwingungen minimiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es wird eine sehr kompakte Platine verwendet. Auf der primären Seite befindet sich ein 420V und 390µF Kondensator vom taiwanesischen Hersteller Teapo mit einer maximalen Betriebstemperatur von 85°. Kein High-End aber solide. Auf der sekundären Seite findet man kleinere Teapo Kondensatoren, die allerdings bis 105° spezifiziert sind. Die Lötqualität ist gut. Stellenweise wurde mit Klebstoff gearbeitet, aber nur im geringen Maße.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 140mm Lüfter stammt vom Hersteller Young Lin und trägt die Bezeichnung DFS132512H. Young Lin Lüfter kommen unter anderem bei diversen Aerocool, Coolermaster und Enhance Modellen zum Einsatz. Dank der Lüftersteuerung verhielt sich der Lüfter immer unauffällig und die Verwendung des Gleitlagers machte sich auch nicht negativ bemerkbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den Kabelenden sind durchgehend Schrumpfschläuche zum Schutz vor Kontaktkurzschlüssen angebracht. Kabelbinder sind ebenfalls vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*7. Messungen*

*7.1 Messmethodik

*Jeder Wert ist das arithmetische Mittel aus fünf Messwerten. Dabei kommen ein Digitus ATX Netzteil-Tester mit LCD und ein Energiemessgerät der Firma EAXUS zum Einsatz.

Folgendes Testsystem wurde für die Messungen verwendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Alle Stromsparmodi, wurden im BIOS deaktiviert. Der Prozessor wurde von   2,8GHZ auf rund 3,6GHZ übertaktet. Die Grafikkarte läuft mit  Standardtakt. Die restlichen  Komponenten können der Tabelle entnommen  werden. 

*7.2 Spannungen und Stabilität*

Die Spannungsmessungen ergaben folgende Ergebnisse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Messungen ergeben durchweg gute Werte, aber das Messgerät belastet das Netzteil auch nur mit ca. 10W. Das Power Good Delay Zeit ist ebenfalls gut. 

Diesmal wurde auch die Stabilität in Form von schnellen Lastwechseln überprüft. Der PC wurde zu 100% ausgelastet um dann wieder zum Idle zurück zu kehren, dies wurde zehnmal in Folge, durchgeführt. Das System lief dabei stabil und es gab keine Abstürze oder Anzeichen von Instabilitäten.

*7.3 Effizienz*

Um die Effizienz der Testkandidaten zu vergleichen werden verschiedene  Lastzustände erzeugt. Exakt definierte Lastzustände sind ohne eine  Chroma-Teststation leider nicht möglich. Getestet wurde der Verbrauch im  Windows Leerlauf,  mit einer Prozessorauslastung von 100% und mit einer  vollständigen  Auslastung des gesamten Systems.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ ​ Das LC-8650 liegt in etwa gleichauf mit dem Be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W, welches ebenfalls eine 80 Plus Zertifizierung besitzt. Der angegebene Standby-Verbrauch von unter 1 Watt konnte nicht belegt werden, mit 3W liegt es jedoch gleichauf mit dem Super Flower. Man sieht deutlich den Unterschied zu den 80 Plus Gold zertifizierten Netzteilen, diese kosten aber auch nahezu doppelt so viel. 


*7.4 Lautstärke und Temperaturen*
 
 Der Test der Geräuschentwicklung beziehungsweise der Wärmeentwicklung   basiert auf einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung, da hierzu noch keine  Messgeräte  vorhanden sind.

 Das Netzteil ist bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht wahrnehmbar. Unter  Vollauslastung des Systems traten keine Störgeräusche auf und das Ozeanos wurde maximal  handwarm.

*8. Fazit
*
 Nicht Jeder benötigt unbedingt ein Netzteil mit einer durchschnittlichen Effizienz von über 90% und auch nicht Jeder ist bereit knapp 100 Euro, oder mehr, dafür auszugeben. Da die Testmöglichkeiten sehr begrenzt sind, ist es schwer eine Aussage zur Qualität, im Bereich der Restwelligkeit und der Spannungsstabilität unter Last zu treffen. Während des Tests konnten jedoch keine Schwächen festgestellt werden. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis passt, denn man erhält ein zuverlässiges Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagement.
*
** Ich bin immer für Fragen, Kritik und Anregungen offen. Viel Spaß mit dem Bericht! *​


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2010)

Diskussionsthread ist Online. 

Viel Spaß! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. September 2010)

Ich sag dir ganz erlich bin kein Fan von LC-Power! Aber kannst du bitte noch ein Bild von der Lötquallität machen, also von der Rückseite der Platine das würd mich noch brennend interressieren da gabs in der Vergangenheit wohl heftigst Probleme, wenn ich mich recht errinnere.


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. September 2010)

Ist doch drin, siehe Innenraum und Technik. Das ist mein erstes LC-Power Netzteil, und ich habe nichts Schlechtes feststellen können. Natürlich habe ich auch nicht die Möglichkeiten die Schutzschaltungen zu testen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. September 2010)

hmm, schade das keine Bilder der Platine dabei sind, aber bei den ausladenden Kühlern auch etwas schwierig ...

Ohne jetzt die Bilder genau betrachtet zu haben dürfte das ein Andyson sein ... glaub Xilence hat(te) ein ähnliches Modell im Angebot ... müsste grad mal nen Link raussuchen aber irgendwie bin ich dafür zu müde ^^

Für LC Power Verhältnisse ist das Teil mit Abstrichen ok, am Markt kräht aber kein Hahn danach weil es bessere Netzteile zu ähnlichen Preisen gibt ...

edit: ansonsten hübscher Erfahrungsbericht ... schaut gut aus


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. September 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> edit: ansonsten hübscher Erfahrungsbericht ... schaut gut aus



Vielen Dank. Ich versuche halt mit meinen primitiven Mitteln so viel wie möglich rauszuholen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. September 2010)

Ah ja eben hab ichs gesehen. Sag mal Erzbaron wo wird das Teil hergestell, die einzelnen Lötpunkte scheinen mir doch recht unregelmäßig zu sein, so das ich fas auf Handarbeit tippe, viele kleine Chinesen! Manch Lötestellen scheinen auch recht mager zu sein aber das kleine Bild hat eine recht schlechte Quallität so das ich es nicht genau erkennen kann.


----------



## WallaceXIV (29. September 2010)

Die Bilder sind alle etwas unscharf, sorry dafür. Meine Kamera scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben.

Hier mal noch ein Bild der Platine, so gut es ging.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier mal noch ein Bild der Lötqualität, ich hoffe man erkennt etwas mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. September 2010)

Das Teil dürfte von Andyson kommen, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher und müsste als Beleg einen link dazu raussuchen aber irgendwie hab ich darauf kein Bock ... hier zu Hause hab ich ja leider nur DSL Lite und da dauert das immer ewig 

Ansonsten werden aber die meisten Netzteile mit viel Handarbeit hergestellt ... ist in China eben billiger als Maschinen


----------



## Philipus II (30. September 2010)

Drei Hinweise:
1. Die Spannungsmessung mit 10W Last ist nicht gerade soo aussagekräftig. Da du öfter Netzteile testest, könntest du dir mal ein Multimeter zulegen, dann kannst du auch bei Last messen. Vom Budget her wäre das überschaubar, würde die Tests aber deutlich aufwerten.
2. Die Kurzschlusssicherung haben User hier schon mit einfachsten Mitteln getestet. Ein Kurzschluss lässt sich leicht produzieren.
Das könntest du deinem Testparcour zukünftig hinzufügen.
3. Du schreibst, dass alle Stromsparmodi für die Messungen deaktiviert wurden. Hast du sie zum Test auf Störgeräusche wieder angeschaltet?

Zum Produkt:
Wohl eins der besseren LC Power. Trotzdem hats das Netzteil am Markt nicht leicht. Seasonics S12 500W, das nominal 70 Watt schlechter ist, ist ein ehemaliges bewährtes Spitzenprodukt und für die Hälfte des UVP erhältlich.
Einen rationalen Grund, dieses Netzteil zu kaufen, gibts daher nicht.


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. September 2010)

Jup weiß ich. Multimeter ist auf dem Weg. Wegen Kurzschluss muss ich mal schauen. Stromsparmodi wegen den Störgeräuschen, kann ich aktivieren. Danke für die Hinweise.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. September 2010)

Einen Phasenschluss bekommste ganz leicht hin, einfach mit ner Drahtbrücke 2 Phasen kurzschließen ... aber nach Möglichkeit in dem Moment nicht an die Brücke fassen  wäre ... ungesund und schmerzhaft ^^

Trotzdem ein schöner Artikel ... aber in dem Punkt muss ich Phillipus II absolut recht geben, einen rationalen Grund dieses Netzteil zu kaufen gibt es nicht ...


----------



## poiu (30. September 2010)

Schöner Bericht 

wo wir hier beim Thmea LC Power sind, schon denn von Soulpain gesehen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. September 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Einen Phasenschluss bekommste ganz leicht hin,  einfach mit ner Drahtbrücke 2 Phasen kurzschließen ... aber nach  Möglichkeit in dem Moment nicht an die Brücke fassen  wäre ... ungesund und schmerzhaft ^^
> 
> Trotzdem ein schöner Artikel ... aber in dem Punkt muss ich Phillipus II  absolut recht geben, einen rationalen Grund dieses Netzteil zu kaufen  gibt es nicht ...



Werde ich beim nächsten Test versuchen. 

Das angesprochene Seasonic gibt es aber nicht neu, und daher auch nicht mit 2 Jahren Garantie. Das LC-Power gibt es auch schon ab 60 Euro, aber der Netzteilmarkt ist sehr umkämpft, das steht fest.



poiu schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> 
> wo wir hier beim Thmea LC Power sind, schon denn von Soulpain gesehen.



Danke! 

Wo kann man den Test finden?


----------



## Erzbaron (30. September 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Werde ich beim nächsten Test versuchen.
> 
> Das angesprochene Seasonic gibt es aber nicht neu, und daher auch nicht mit 2 Jahren Garantie. Das LC-Power gibt es auch schon ab 60 Euro, aber der Netzteilmarkt ist sehr umkämpft, das steht fest.
> 
> ...


 
Naja die Frage ist, willst du ein billiges Netzteil? Warum dann 650W? Oder solls ein GUTES Netzteil sein? Auch dann kann man sich fragen ob 650W wirklich sinnig sind ...


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. September 2010)

Das LC-Power ist ja nicht wirklich billig, es ist preiswert. Ich kann natürlich nur eine begrenzte Aussage treffen, aber ich habe nichts Negatives finden können. Ich werde mich bemühen bald mal wieder ein LC-Power zu bekommen, dann aber mit verschärften Testbedingungen.

Frage an euch: Welches Netzteil, bzw. welcher Hersteller würde bzgl. eines Tests interessieren?


----------



## Erzbaron (30. September 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Das LC-Power ist ja nicht wirklich billig, es ist preiswert. Ich kann natürlich nur eine begrenzte Aussage treffen, aber ich habe nichts Negatives finden können. Ich werde mich bemühen bald mal wieder ein LC-Power zu bekommen, dann aber mit verschärften Testbedingungen.
> 
> Frage an euch: Welches Netzteil, bzw. welcher Hersteller würde bzgl. eines Tests interessieren?


 
Als Preiswert würde ich es nicht bezeichnen weil der Hersteller eine Leistung suggeriert die das Netzteil nicht wirklich birngt ... und knapp über 400W sind für ein nominelles 650W Netzteil extrem wenig ...


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. September 2010)

Ist aber wie erwähnt keine Ausnahme, das machen auch andere Hersteller. 

Nur mal als Beispiel das be quiet! Straight Power 580W, siehe Anhang.

http://www.awardfabrik.de/mambots/c..._400x300_012bae0c554056d4bfd913a31ac88247.jpg


----------



## Philipus II (30. September 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Das angesprochene Seasonic gibt es aber nicht neu, und daher auch nicht mit 2 Jahren Garantie.


Stimmt, das gibts nur mit 3 Jahren Garantie
Die mir bekannte Bezugsquelle ist ein gewerblicher Ebayhändler. Daher besteht ein 4 wöchiges Widerrufsrecht und 1 Jahr Gewährleistung. Da man eine Rechnung mit ausgewiesender Mehrwertsteuer und USt-ID bekommt, kann man auch die Herstellergarantie in Anspruch nehmen, fall sich das Netzteil innerhalb von 3 Jahren verabschiedet. 
Ganz neu sind sie aber nicht, aber eventuelle Kratzer stören mich bei Standartgehäusen eh nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Ja stimmt 456 Watt auf der 12 Volt schiene, bei einem NT mit 580Watt ist schon mager. Aber es kommen ja bald die neuen Strait Power E8 auf den Markt und ich bin gespannt wie ein Gummiflitzbogen auf die Dinger, wer weiß vielicht lesen wir hir bald einen Test über die neuen NT's von be quiet!


----------



## WallaceXIV (30. September 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt 456 Watt auf der 12 Volt schiene, bei einem NT mit 580Watt ist schon mager. Aber es kommen ja bald die neuen Strait Power E8 auf den Markt und ich bin gespannt wie ein Gummiflitzbogen auf die Dinger, wer weiß vielicht lesen wir hir bald einen Test über die neuen NT's von be quiet!



Könnte passieren.


----------



## poiu (30. September 2010)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Test finden?



oh sorry hab ich vergessen zu verlinken, www.Planet3Dnow.de er hat das 1kW Modell getestet, ganz ordentlich abgeschnitten für ein 135€ LC Power


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke.


----------



## Schnitzel (7. Oktober 2010)

Das ist der erste Test von einem LC-Power der nicht im absoluten Fiasko endet.
Insoweit machen auch die ja anscheinend Fortschritte.
Aber 60€ find ich einen stolzen Kurs, da ist man bei der Modularen Serie von Sharkoon sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Shi (7. Oktober 2010)

Schau dir mal den Test vom LC-Power in der aktuellen PCGH an  Da schneidet es schlecht ab. Ist aber ein anderes


----------



## WallaceXIV (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja das war ein anderes. Das war nicht so dolle. Wäre cool gewesen wenn es das Ozeanos gewesen wäre. Aber es kommt sicher bald wieder eins auf meinen Tisch. hab jetzt ein Oszi und ein MM.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich sag nur "LC Power knallkörper!"

In meinem letzten Rechner wollte ich aus kostengründen auch dieses NT verbauen.
Hatte damals alles schön zusammen geschraubt und alles angeschlossen, rechner gestartet und lief auch erstmal. 
Wollte dann Assassin´s Creed starten und...Peng! FI raus, alles aus. 

Tjoar hab dann noch 2 mal versucht die Kiste zustarten und dann festgestellt dass an einem der beiden PCIe stecker am NT funken sprühten.
Tja schlechte Qualität.

Habe zwar anstandslos ein neues NT bekommen, dieses allerdings in der Bucht sofort verkauft und mir ein Bequiet geholt.

Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen das ich schonmal ein LC Power NT hatte und dieses lief 3,5Jahre Problemlos durch. Allerdings war das noch zu Athlon XP 2600+ zeiten.

Naja muss jeder selber wissen, ich weiss nur das ich mir nurnoch Marken NT´s in den Rechner hole.

Lieben gruß

Timewarp


----------



## poiu (30. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das Teil dürfte von Andyson kommen, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher



Ist ein Andyson würde auf F Serie Tippen bzw deren vorläufer 

Andyson International Co., Ltd.



Timewarp2008 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur "LC Power knallkörper!"



nicht alle die neueren sind brauchbar, aber aktuell würde ich nur deren Legion X2 1000W empfehlen, aber mal sehen wie es sic im test schlagen wird, bisheriger Eindruck ist gut.


----------



## Lost-Wolf (31. Oktober 2015)

Würdet ihr dieses Netzteil (für mich umsonst verfügbar) für aktuelle Systeme (in meinem fall i7 6700K + MSI GTX980) noch verwenden?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (31. Oktober 2015)

Nein.


----------



## Pu244 (31. Oktober 2015)

Lost-Wolf schrieb:


> Würdet ihr dieses Netzteil (für mich umsonst verfügbar) für aktuelle Systeme (in meinem fall i7 6700K + MSI GTX980) noch verwenden?



Das Netzteil war schon vor 5 Jahren bestenfalls mittelmäßig, heute absolut nichtmehr zu empfehlen. Die Kiste wirst du damit wohl zum laufen bekommen, allerdings solltest du dich fragen ob du Hardware für um die 1000€ wirklich mit Müll betreiben willst. Außerdem braucht man bei dem Modell wohl noch ordentlich Last auf der 5V und 3,3V Schiene, die bekommst du auf modernen Systemen wohl nichtmehr hin.


----------



## Tech (8. November 2015)

Auf keinen Fall.


----------

